# South Again Charters Thanksgiving Special



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

This week only I will be running a Thanksgiving Special. Focusing on Bull Reds, Slot Reds and Flounder I will be offering 6 hour trips for $425 and 4 hour trips for $350.

I have a few days left open if anyone is interesting in taking visiting Friends and Family on an awesome fishing trip!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Sunday is the only day left available! If you are interested please give me a call!

850-316-0997


----------

